# Corsair H80 oder H100 für i7 3930k



## MPH_the_Legend (31. Mai 2012)

*Corsair H80 oder H100 für i7 3930k*

Hallo alle mit Saaamen!!!!

Welche ist effizienter?
Welche leiser?
Wie groß ist der unterschied im Bereich der Kühulung wirklich?

MFG Marcel


----------



## Uter (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Corsair H80 oder H100 für i7 3930k*

Bitte hier posten:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html

-CLOSED-


----------

